# postfix issues unknown mail transport error [solved]

## gohmdoree

i'm able to send out mail on my postfix,amavis,clamav,spamassassin.  i been looking over and over and my eyes are now crossed.

i get the following

Sep 14 00:47:30 u00 postfix/qmgr[5446]: 055638D3B4: to=<user@domain.com>, relay=none, delay=1072, delays=1055/17/0/0, dsn=4.3.0, status=deferred (unknown mail transport error)

there were a handful of how-tos, and my eyes are staying crossed.

what is the relevant that i need to post?  my master.cf?  main.cf?  amavis.cf?

i been trying to find the relavant for the above, but not doing antyhing for me.Last edited by gohmdoree on Sun Sep 23, 2007 4:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gohmdoree

my main.cf

```

queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix

command_directory = /usr/sbin

daemon_directory = /usr/lib/postfix

mail_owner = postfix

myhostname = domain.com

mydomain = domain.com

myorigin = $mydomain

inet_interfaces = all

mydestination = $myhostname localhost.$mydomain mysql:/etc/postfix/sql-domains.cf

local_recipient_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/sql-recipients.cf

unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 554

unknown_client_reject_code = 554

unknown_hostname_reject_code = 554

unknown_relay_recipient_reject_code = 554

unknown_sender_reject_code = 554

mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8, mysql:/etc/postfix/sql-net.cf

default_transport = smtp

transport_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/transport

mailbox_transport = dbmail-smtp:

fast_flush_domains = $relay_domains

smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP

local_destination_concurrency_limit = 2

default_destination_concurrency_limit = 10

debug_peer_level = 2

debugger_command =

         PATH=/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin

         xxgdb $daemon_directory/$process_name $process_id & sleep 5

sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail

newaliases_path = /usr/bin/newaliases

mailq_path = /usr/bin/mailq

setgid_group = postdrop

html_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.3.6/html

```

----------

## gohmdoree

my master.cf

```

smtp       inet  n       -       n       -       4       smtpd        -o content_filter=smtp-amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024        -o receive_override_options=no_address_mappingssmtp-amavis        unix  -       -       y       -       4      smtp        -o smtp_data_done_timeout=1200        -o disable_dns_lookups=yes        -o smtp_send_xforward_command=yes127.0.0.1:10025 inet n  -       y       -       2       smtpd        -o content_filter=        -o local_recipient_maps=        -o relay_recipient_maps=        -o smtpd_restriction_classes=        -o smtpd_helo_restrictions=        -o smtpd_sender_restrictions=        -o smtpd_recipient_restrictions=permit_mynetworks,reject        -o mynetworks=127.0.0.0/8        -o strict_rfc821_envelopes=yes        -o smtpd_error_sleep_time=0        -o smtpd_soft_error_limit=1001        -o smtpd_hard_error_limit=1000        -o receive_override_options=no_header_body_checkspickup    fifo  n       -       n       60      1       pickupcleanup   unix  n       -       n       -       0       cleanupqmgr      fifo  n       -       n       300     1       qmgrtlsmgr    unix  -       -       n       1000?   1       tlsmgrrewrite   unix  -       -       n       -       -       trivial-rewritebounce    unix  -       -       n       -       0       bouncedefer     unix  -       -       n       -       0       bouncetrace     unix  -       -       n       -       0       bounceverify    unix  -       -       n       -       1       verifyflush     unix  n       -       n       1000?   0       flushproxymap  unix  -       -       n       -       -       proxymap

smtp      unix  -       -       n       -       -       smtp

relay     unix  -       -       n       -       -       smtp

        -o fallback_relay=

showq     unix  n       -       n       -       -       showq

error     unix  -       -       n       -       -       error

discard   unix  -       -       n       -       -       discard

local     unix  -       n       n       -       -       local

virtual   unix  -       n       n       -       -       virtual

lmtp      unix  -       -       n       -       -       lmtp

anvil     unix  -       -       n       -       1       anvil

scache    unix  -       -       n       -       1       scache

maildrop  unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=DRhu user=vmail argv=/usr/local/bin/maildrop -d ${recipient}

old-cyrus unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=R user=cyrus argv=/usr/lib/cyrus/deliver -e -m ${extension} ${user}

cyrus     unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=hu user=cyrus argv=/usr/lib/cyrus/deliver -e -r ${sender} -m ${extension} ${user}

virt-cyrus     unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=hu user=cyrus argv=/usr/lib/cyrus/deliver -e -r ${sender} -m ${recipient} ${user}

uucp      unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=Fqhu user=uucp argv=uux -r -n -z -a$sender - $nexthop!rmail ($recipient)

ifmail    unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=F user=ftn argv=/usr/lib/ifmail/ifmail -r $nexthop ($recipient)

bsmtp     unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=Fq. user=foo argv=/usr/local/sbin/bsmtp -f $sender $nexthop $recipient

dbmail-smtp     unix    -       n       n       -       -       pipe

        flags= user=dbmail:dbmail argv=/usr/sbin/dbmail-smtp -d ${recipient} -r ${sender}

```

----------

## bunder

Moved from Other Things Gentoo to Networking & Security.

----------

## elgato319

which tutorials were you following?

postfix is only the mta, what kind of imap/pop server do you use?

----------

## gohmdoree

using dbmail.  i take it by your questioning, maybe a dbmail configuration issue.

----------

## boudewijn

I've got the same error:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4241243.html#4241243

it's definitely postfix  :Wink: 

----------

## gohmdoree

i think it was just a lot of things going on, things to set that i missed the key.  

```

mailbox_transport = dbmail-smtp: 

```

it should have been:

```

mailbox_transport = dbmail-smtp:[127.0.0.1]:24

```

i read somewhere else that my error meant that amavisd couldn't connect back with postfix.  i'm using dbmail for my setup.  

also in the virtual and transport hash i have the following:

```

*               dbmail-smtp:[127.0.0.1]:10024

```

----------

## gohmdoree

the one thing that i'm noticing is that i can't send mail out.  it takes it, and returns undeliverable, stating user unknown.  from what i understand, i guess postfix understands itself to be the last stop, so its trying to find the respective email address on the local machine?

not sure what configuration needs to change from what i have above.

----------

## gohmdoree

actually made some changes, here is my current

```

queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix

command_directory = /usr/sbin

daemon_directory = /usr/lib/postfix

mail_owner = postfix

myhostname = machine.com

mydomain = machine.com 

myorigin = $mydomain

inet_interfaces = all

mydestination = $myhostname, $mydomain, localhost.$mydomain, mysql:/etc/postfix/sql-domains.cf

local_recipient_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/sql-recipients.cf

unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 554

unknown_client_reject_code = 554

unknown_hostname_reject_code = 554

unknown_relay_recipient_reject_code = 554

unknown_sender_reject_code = 554

mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8, mysql:/etc/postfix/sql-net.cf

default_transport = smtp

transport_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/transport

mailbox_transport = dbmail-smtp:[127.0.0.1]:24

fast_flush_domains = $relay_domains

smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP 

local_destination_concurrency_limit = 2

default_destination_concurrency_limit = 10

debug_peer_level = 2

debugger_command =

         PATH=/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin

         xxgdb $daemon_directory/$process_name $process_id & sleep 5

sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail

newaliases_path = /usr/bin/newaliases

mailq_path = /usr/bin/mailq

setgid_group = postdrop

html_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.3.6/html

manpage_directory = /usr/share/man

sample_directory = /etc/postfix

readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.3.6/readme

message_size_limit = 10485760

smtpd_etrn_restrictions = permit_mynetworks, reject

smtpd_history_flush_threshold = 100

smtpd_recipient_limit = 50

smtpd_timeout = 300s

strict_rfc821_envelopes = yes

invalid_hostname_reject_code = 554

non_fqdn_reject_code = 554

relay_domains_reject_code = 554

smtpd_soft_error_limit = 10

smtpd_hard_error_limit = 100

smtpd_helo_required = yes

disable_vrfy_command = yes

virtual_alias_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/virtual

alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases

header_checks = pcre:/etc/postfix/pcre-header.cf

body_checks = pcre:/etc/postfix/pcre-body.cf

smtpd_helo_restrictions =  

        permit_mynetworks,

        reject_invalid_hostname,

        check_helo_access regexp:/etc/postfix/reject_helo,

        permit

smtpd_recipient_restrictions =

        permit_mynetworks,

        reject_invalid_hostname,

        reject_unauth_pipelining,

        reject_unknown_recipient_domain,

        reject_non_fqdn_sender,

        reject_non_fqdn_recipient,

        reject_unauth_destination,

        reject_unlisted_recipient,

        reject_rbl_client multi.uribl.com,

        reject_rbl_client dsn.rfc-ignorant.org,

        reject_rbl_client dul.dnsbl.sorbs.net,

        reject_rbl_client list.dsbl.org,

        reject_rbl_client sbl-xbl.spamhaus.org,

        reject_rbl_client bl.spamcop.net,

        reject_rbl_client dnsbl.sorbs.net,

        reject_rbl_client cbl.abuseat.org,

        reject_rbl_client ix.dnsbl.manitu.net,

        reject_rbl_client combined.rbl.msrbl.net,

        reject_rbl_client rabl.nuclearelephant.com,

        permit_mx_backup,

        permit

smtpd_sender_restrictions =

        permit_mynetworks,

        check_sender_access mysql:/etc/postfix/sql-access.cf,

        reject_unknown_sender_domain,

        permit

allow_untrusted_routing = no

maximal_queue_lifetime = 5d

default_process_limit = 512

mime_header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/mime_header_checks

smtpd_client_restrictions = 

        reject_rbl_client proxies.blackholes.wirehub.net,

        reject_rbl_client blackholes.easynet.nl,

        reject_rbl_client bl.spamcop.net,

        reject_rbl_client cbl.abuseat.org,

        permit_mynetworks 

smtpd_delay_reject = no

smtpd_data_restrictions = 

        reject_unauth_pipelining,

        permit_mynetworks,

        permit_auth_destination,

        permit_mx_backup,

        permit

html_directory = no

```

and the master.cf

```

localhost:smtp       inet  n       -       n       -       4       smtpd

        -o content_filter=smtp-amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024

        -o receive_override_options=no_address_mappings

smtp-amavis        unix  -       -       n       -       6      smtp

        -o smtp_data_done_timeout=1200

        -o disable_dns_lookups=yes

127.0.0.1:10025 inet n  -       n       -       2       smtpd

        -o content_filter=

        -o local_recipient_maps=

        -o relay_recipient_maps=

        -o smtpd_restriction_classes=

        -o smtpd_client_restrictions=   

        -o smtpd_helo_restrictions=     

        -o smtpd_sender_restrictions=   

        -o smtpd_recipient_restrictions=permit_mynetworks,reject

        -o mynetworks=127.0.0.0/8       

        -o strict_rfc821_envelopes=yes  

        -o smtpd_error_sleep_time=0     

        -o smtpd_soft_error_limit=1001  

        -o smtpd_hard_error_limit=1000  

pickup    fifo  n       -       n       60      1       pickup

cleanup   unix  n       -       n       -       0       cleanup

qmgr      fifo  n       -       n       300     1       qmgr

tlsmgr    unix  -       -       n       1000?   1       tlsmgr

rewrite   unix  -       -       n       -       -       trivial-rewrite

bounce    unix  -       -       n       -       0       bounce

defer     unix  -       -       n       -       0       bounce

trace     unix  -       -       n       -       0       bounce

verify    unix  -       -       n       -       1       verify

flush     unix  n       -       n       1000?   0       flush

proxymap  unix  -       -       n       -       -       proxymap

smtp      unix  -       -       n       -       -       smtp

relay     unix  -       -       n       -       -       smtp

        -o fallback_relay=

showq     unix  n       -       n       -       -       showq

error     unix  -       -       n       -       -       error

discard   unix  -       -       n       -       -       discard

local     unix  -       n       n       -       -       local

virtual   unix  -       n       n       -       -       virtual

lmtp      unix  -       -       n       -       -       lmtp

anvil     unix  -       -       n       -       1       anvil

scache    unix  -       -       n       -       1       scache

maildrop  unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=DRhu user=vmail argv=/usr/local/bin/maildrop -d ${recipient}

old-cyrus unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=R user=cyrus argv=/usr/lib/cyrus/deliver -e -m ${extension} ${user}

cyrus     unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=hu user=cyrus argv=/usr/lib/cyrus/deliver -e -r ${sender} -m ${extension} ${user} 

virt-cyrus     unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=hu user=cyrus argv=/usr/lib/cyrus/deliver -e -r ${sender} -m ${recipient} ${user} 

uucp      unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=Fqhu user=uucp argv=uux -r -n -z -a$sender - $nexthop!rmail ($recipient)

ifmail    unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=F user=ftn argv=/usr/lib/ifmail/ifmail -r $nexthop ($recipient)

bsmtp     unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=Fq. user=foo argv=/usr/local/sbin/bsmtp -f $sender $nexthop $recipient

dbmail-smtp     unix    -       n       n       -       -       pipe

        flags= user=dbmail:dbmail argv=/usr/sbin/dbmail-smtp -d ${recipient} -r ${sender} 

```

[/b]

----------

## gohmdoree

closing this thread since original issue was solved.

----------

